# Hose end quick-connects



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

What is everyone using? I've been using Orbit quick connects. Initially I was really happy with them but it seems the more time goes by, the harder they get to fit. Do you use something that has been trouble-free for you?

This is what I have now...


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Eley. Works perfectly year after year.


----------



## tgoulart (Jun 21, 2018)

stotea said:


> Eley. Works perfectly year after year.


Agreed. Bullet proof. The brass colored aluminum couplers will eventually give you problems. I seem to remember an Eley special where you get a free set if you order above a certain amount. Well worth the look.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I was skeptical before I got them, but the Eley Garden Hose Quick Connect System is top notch.

They are full flow 3/4", which is awesome.

You do usually get some free ones when you spend $149.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I had those orbit ones for about 10 minutes. They really slow the flow and pressure down. T


----------



## megillet (May 14, 2019)

I'm a fan of the Gardena. You can find them on Amazon. I've been using mine for a couple years and do not have any leakage issues and they are still easy to use.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

Agreed the Eley QD's are top quality. No leaks, easy to connect/disconnect.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

I use Gardena


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Another one here for Eley QD's! They are great year after year and the few times I've had any issues with them not coming apart easily, a light coat of silicone grease will do the trick!


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Eley. Just compare the Inner Diameter. Major improvement in flow rate. Same goes for their hoses.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

OK! Thank you all for the great feedback. Looks like Eley is the one I will try.

Thanks again!


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

I use the ones from Lowe's with no issues. The only thing I wish it had was a valve so I could turn the water off at the fitting while I quick change tools. Instead, I have to turn the water completely off at the bib.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

quattljl said:


> I use the ones from Lowe's with no issues. The only thing I wish it had was a valve so I could turn the water off at the fitting while I quick change tools. Instead, I have to turn the water completely off at the bib.


You could add this inline.

Or any one of these.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

What nozzle can you use with the Eley quick connect?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> What nozzle can you use with the Eley quick connect?


A male Eley quick connect will screw into any nozzle with standard female hose threads.

Is that what you are asking?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > What nozzle can you use with the Eley quick connect?
> ...


I'm not sure what I'm asking :lol:

When I received the set I just assumed it required a special nozzle.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Any nozzle that will fit on a hose will fit on the Eley Quick Connects.


----------



## maynard9089 (Apr 11, 2019)

I have mixed emotions about the Elay quik connects. We only use Elay hoses and reels for our nursery and have given several to family as gifts over the years. The Elay products are the best and I have never found a more robust quick connect. 
However, we have several (perhaps 4 out of 12) female connectors that are too difficult to uncouple. It takes way too much force and on occasion tools to decouple them. Lubrication does not help and it is consistent regardless of the male connector. I have checked them for dirt and debris, nicks and burs but I have not found anything that could be causing this. We are using them on hoses that we change out the ends less frequently but it is so aggravating when I must. Despite this they are the best that we have ever used and I do recommend and use them.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

maynard9089 said:


> I have mixed emotions about the Elay quik connects. We only use Elay hoses and reels for our nursery and have given several to family as gifts over the years. The Elay products are the best and I have never found a more robust quick connect.
> However, we have several (perhaps 4 out of 12) female connectors that are too difficult to uncouple. It takes way too much force and on occasion tools to decouple them. Lubrication does not help and it is consistent regardless of the male connector. I have checked them for dirt and debris, nicks and burs but I have not found anything that could be causing this. We are using them on hoses that we change out the ends less frequently but it is so aggravating when I must. Despite this they are the best that we have ever used and I do recommend and use them.


I would contact them. If you told them what you just told us, I bet they would swap you out. Not sure if it's the same for commercial use, but the description says they have a 10-year warranty.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Any nozzle that will fit on a hose will fit on the Eley Quick Connects.


Thanks @Mightyquinn :thumbup: Going down now to try.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

I use Gardena products. They're plastic but work real well. No issues so far but it's only been 2 or 3 years..


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

The inline 1/4 turn ball valve style shutoffs, both individually or as part of a "Y" splitter, tend to really have a small exit orifice, sometimes just 3/8" (0.375")! This really restricts flow. Take a closer look inside one before you buy. The cast metal ones tend to be the worst in this regard since cast metal is thicker.



Eley's brass cast one has a 0.55" orifice, which still isn't great imo, as their hoses provide 0.63" ID. It is odd they do not make one at least as wide as their hose ID (called a Full Port valve).


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Gilmour makes a FULL FLOW one. Anyone have one?

https://www.amazon.com/Gilmour-Full-Aluminum-Connector-AS1FFM/dp/B000XTKAUI/


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

There we go :thumbup:



I'm a slow learner.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> There we go :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a slow learner.


It's like Christmas in June! :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > There we go :thumbup:
> ...


 :fool:


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

So I decided to go with Eley, and WOW, had no idea how much I was missing out on. Outstanding quality product and connects like a breeze. thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Too add my 2cents....+1 on the Eley. What I've noticed is that the male threads on the quick connects are longer than most. This allows the washer to seal before the hex part bottoms out on the trigger sprayer. I've bought thicker washers to help with this. It's just something I have noticed.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Eley makes some good stuff. Don't forget you get some free connectors with a $149 purchase - a great excuse to invest in one of their hose reels.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I honestly can't wait to get one more hose reel for the side of the house. My wife isn't as excited as me.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> I honestly can't wait to get one more hose reel for the side of the house. My wife isn't as excited as me.


I first bought one reel, then another, then their hoses .... in a month you'll forget what you even paid for them. Got 3 sets of QDs now, all for "FREE." :bandit:


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> Gilmour makes a FULL FLOW one. Anyone have one?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Gilmour-Full-Aluminum-Connector-AS1FFM/dp/B000XTKAUI/


I used both the Y adapter and the 4-way during my first renovation. I have a yard hydrant with rediculous pressure and the Gilmore full flow made it easy work to keep things moist for germination.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Do these Eley quick connects not allow water through when disconnected? The quick disconnects I have now do that and it's super handy but I could buy a ball valve for that too.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

krusej23 said:


> Do these Eley quick connects not allow water through when disconnected? The quick disconnects I have now do that and it's super handy but I could buy a ball valve for that too.


They do allow water to flow when disconnected. They offer this nice ball valve that can be threaded in line.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 22, 2020)

MTM Hydro Stainless Steel Garden Hose Quick Connect Garden Hose Connector

https://www.mtmhydroparts.com/products/garden-hose-quick-connects-1


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Ware said:


> krusej23 said:
> 
> 
> > Do these Eley quick connects not allow water through when disconnected? The quick disconnects I have now do that and it's super handy but I could buy a ball valve for that too.
> ...


Thanks! I'll have to get the ball valve then too. Suggest the upgraded swivel ball valve or just the normal one?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

krusej23 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > krusej23 said:
> ...


Was curious myself. I've found that a lot of of hose equipment that swivels ends up loosening and leaking.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

So far none of my eley swivels have leaked at all. 
If you want to save a few bucks, the ball valve is the only place I'd say get one of the brass ones from the box store.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

I have been using the Ace Brass Threaded Quick Connector. I have had some of them for 3 years. This year I bought a few more but the o-rings are garbage in this new batch. Here is the link to the product: https://www.acehardware.com/departments/lawn-and-garden/watering-and-irrigation/garden-hose-connectors/7198120

Now that I have one Eley... I am a gluten for punishment... I am ordering 2 more hoses to attach to the wall and going with Eley quick disconnects as well. God help my wallet and make it so my wife does not find the receipt.


----------

